# Galveston Island Surf Fishing



## kyleloyd (May 17, 2018)

Me and some guys are going to be staying at a house near Pirates Beach on the gulf side of Galveston Island. (red box in the image)
I want to bring my fishing gear to get out there one morning and throw some artificial lures. 
Pictured are the only lures I own. Which ones should I use/not use?
(I don't want to buy live bait, I'm not very experienced with artificial lures, topwaters, spoons, etc.) 

Can fish be found anywhere along the beach? or will I just be casting out to nothingness?


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I would try the 2 outside lures, bag the one in the middle. u can buy a spoon too. no skill in that, just cast and retrieve. u don't have to stay right there in front of condo. walk the beach at day break and cast to birds working or bait flipping. 
if you want to sit in a chair, then get a 1/0 circle hook, 2 oz pyramid, and a bottom rig, put on fishbites or shrimp and try and catch whiting. cast from the beach to the calm part right in front of u, or walk past the calm part onto the breaking waves of the first bar, and cast into the next calm area (gut). 
u will catch lots of fish that way, many hardheads tho. 
This is all assuiming u have gear for bass fishing, and not long casting surf gear.


----------



## kyleloyd (May 17, 2018)

Ok thanks. I want to bring as minimal gear as possible so I'll probably not do the weight and bait. But I got bass gear, nothing that can cast real far. Thanks again! Great tips!


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Gold spoon. Be sure and use ball bearing swivel to prevent line twist.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

thats the area I fish often... top water has been the ticket recently. Bass Assassins my 2nd choice. Had more success fishing on the first bar into the second gut... pulled in some really nice trout over memorial day weekend. If you see heavy bird action, beware, probably some jacks underneath and if you dont have strong braid or mono on kiss your line goodbye... almost got spooled but my hook bent out before. I havent ever fished with any of those lures but you cant go wrong with a super spook in bone or chrome/pink or a spook jr. topwater takes a little practice but its well worth it... reel slowly constantly popping the rod to create a zig zag pattern... every once in a while stop and let it sit for a few seconds (one for a wrist break, and two sometimes a lazy one will hit it on the break)... if they are there and willing to hit a topwater you will know pretty fast... once the bait goes down and they are jumping less, I usually switch to a BA (red shad, chicken on chain, pumpkin)... mirror lures (MR 571 i think) are also something that would be easy to fish with and I have a lot of success with. Pirates isnt the best but there are a lot of fish there, just got to find em! Good luck!


----------



## Texaswadefish (Aug 12, 2013)

The key to fishing the surf is "green to the beach" water. If the decent water is within casting distance, then you will have a chance. I vote for the middle lure and the red/white topwater on the right. The middle lure looks like a Miro Lure M52R, which is one of my favorite surf lures. The other suggestions of a Super Spook Jr and a Gold Spoon are solid lures for the surf. Have fun!


----------



## dcs12345 (May 1, 2014)

Bass rods and reels work fine in the surf as long as you are targeting things closer in (not past the third sand bar). Often there are fish really close in.

When are you going? If it is this coming weekend, it might get a little sporty in the surf with the weather coming in from the gulf


----------



## kyleloyd (May 17, 2018)

Thanks guys! Great advice! Yeah its supposed to be this weekend, I'm still bringing my gear and hoping for a chance to get out there but may just be doing 12oz curls instead.:spineyes:


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

12 oz curls is likely your best bet, maybe even work up to a 40 oz malt liquor curl by Sunday!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

bro a lot of the advice u r getting here is on how to catch keeper trout in the surf. it seemed to me u were up for anything, and would not consider getting into some skipjacks or whiting or a red or ray or hook a jack crevalle and spend 45 mintues fighiting it a failure. So go for it. never know what u will catch, and crazy stuff will come thru any given moment, green water or chocalate milk with 25 mph winds.


----------

